# Cost of Living near Catania Sicily



## gianni50

Hi all, I will be moving to the Catania Sicily area this summer. I want to live as close to the city as possible and will be renting an apartment or condo residence. I have been told that the cost of living in Sicily is cheaper than the rest of Italy. If so, can someone tell me how much monthly income will be sufficient to live a comfortable life style. By that, I mean make it to the end of the month without running out of money. I have been told that 2000 euro per month will be sufficient to cover cost of rent, grocerys, energy, fuel, leisure.. etc... Can anyone offer any first hand knowledge regarding this question for the Catania Sicily area. Comments or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## NickZ

€2000? Depends on your lifestyle. But if that's after tax you'll be living on far more then most families.

Now you can starve on a million or you can manage on €500 . It all depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## gianni50

Thanks NickZ, 2000 Euro/ month will be net after taxes. I am single and will be suporting myself and my fiance. We have a very modest life style. We drive used average cars and will be renting (300 to 500 euro per month) an apartment (80 - 100 s/m) in a nice safe area. Sounds like we will be doing better than most. Thanks for the information. Are you currently living in Sicily?


----------



## NickZ

No outside of Vasto. But 2K a month would be enough in almost any part of Italy. Ignoring a luxury apartment of course.


----------



## MicD

*rent in Catania*

Hey NickZ (or anyone who knows) can you please be a little more specific about cost of living possibilities in Catania? I'm thinking about applying to student teach on the military base nearby, but since it will be an unpaid position (if I get it) I need to have specific information about how much it costs to live there, and if I can do that. I've been travelling outside of the US for a few years and have no problem with the kind of things that might bother typical US people, like small apartments, inconsistent power, etc. I would want the cheapest place possible, as long as it's safe.


----------



## NickZ

You're asking a length of string question.

The best I can suggest is to go look at the various websites.

Rental agencies for rents
Supermarkets for your food costs.
Etc

Your costs really depend on your lifestyle. There is a big difference between a vegetarian living on €2 a kg beans and somebody living on €10 a kg meat.


----------



## MicD

Can you recommend any sites residency rentals? From afar it's hard to tell what's legitimate and what's not. Is that the only way people find places to live there, or do people put up signs on their door if they have a spare room to rent?


----------



## NickZ

Depends on what you're looking at but you'll find everything from word of mouth to agencies. 

Do you need a visa? If you do I'd expect you would need a rental contract.

Affitti CATANIA Appartamenti Case Bilocali Monolocali Trilocali

Hope the link works.


----------

